# Diablo 2



## Marky Lazer (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm by no means a gamer... as a matter of fact, Diablo 2 is the only game I play (and I used to play Dune2, anyone remembers that?). I was wondering if people around here play it too, and what kind of chars you have.

Edit: Argh! I now see there already is a thread about this... sorry


----------



## McMurphy (Nov 1, 2005)

Marky Lazer said:
			
		

> Edit: Argh! I now see there already is a thread about this... sorry



Don't worry about it. My PC gaming experience is incredibly limited also, and the first Diablo game is where the bulk of my online gaming time was spent. At least the second Diablo wasn't as hacked to death as the original. 

I don't know why, but I tend to get caught up with traditionalist character choosing, and seem to always default with the warrior (or barbarian in the case of Diablo II) option. They are easier to use at the beginning, but (jeez!) they certainly plateau in power quickly.

PS:   Welcome to the boards.


----------



## Syrio Forel (Nov 11, 2005)

Necromancer and Assassin(Lord of Destruction Expansion Character)
Never played any other character but only play D2 around twice a year now (sadly)


----------



## Marky Lazer (Nov 11, 2005)

I play quite a few chars...

- CC Barbarian
- Throwing Barbarian
- Trap Assassin
- CC Assassin
- Bowazone
- CC Amazone (spear)
- Poison Necro
- Summoning Necro
- Lighnting Sorc
- Wind Druid
- Shapeshifter
- Summoning Druid
- Zeal Pally


----------



## cornelius (Dec 9, 2005)

Barbarian (axe)
Barbarian (sword)
Paladin ( zeal, thorns)


----------



## catseyekitty (Dec 9, 2005)

I use Zeal on my paladin... but I have others.


----------



## The_Dragon (Dec 12, 2005)

I most play with my summoner necromancer. but a also play with my Barbarian (axe) with him i have only upgrade axe mastery, iron skin, frenzy and speed. I don't play with my other necromancer becouse i can't kill a zombie in nighmare in act 2. I can kill 10 of them when i have 8 mage skelleton, fire golem, 4 skelleton and a barbarian. but a can't kill a champion zombie with all of my skelletons and fire golem... But i play with all of the caracter. Do any of you know a diablo 2 page??


----------



## Marky Lazer (Dec 12, 2005)

The Arreat Summit is the official site: http://www.battle.net/diablo2exp/

I know about a funny site: http://www.diablo2.nl/ Read: The Hunt for Cain, very funny.

I'm thinking of making a site of my own, once I returned back home in the new year. Stay tuned!


----------



## cornelius (Dec 12, 2005)

be sure to inform us! will it be about Diablo? or will it have a broad field like this wonderful forum?


----------



## Marky Lazer (Dec 12, 2005)

As you can see, there's an additional 'quest' on the site of the 2nd link. I'm thinking of making several features like that. So, yes, on Diablo2...


----------



## cornelius (Dec 12, 2005)

my clan the brothers of the slaughter, originate from the intensive playing of Diablo II. Cabhedsep is our finest plan, though it is quite obvious. It is not a cheat, just a trick. Has anyone been in the secret cow level yet?


----------



## Marky Lazer (Dec 12, 2005)

cornelius said:
			
		

> my clan the brothers of the slaughter, originate from the intensive playing of Diablo II. Cabhedsep is our finest plan, though it is quite obvious. It is not a cheat, just a trick. Has anyone been in the secret cow level yet?


What is Cabhedsep?
And the Cow Level is pretty funny. The rumor started back in the days of Diablo (1).


----------



## The_Dragon (Dec 16, 2005)

Do any of you know when Diablo 3 is redy??


----------



## Marky Lazer (Dec 16, 2005)

No, it's all rumors for the moment.


----------



## cornelius (Dec 16, 2005)

And I think it'll be nothing more than that. Blizzard focuses on other series with the diablo elements. If there's going to be a diablo III, I damn sure want to know how it'll look like. There aren't many modern games with the Diablo view and gameplay.I Could be wrong though


----------



## Marky Lazer (Dec 16, 2005)

I think it'll be more WOW like, which I don't really like.


----------



## The_Dragon (Dec 28, 2005)

NO! I hope not! don't take me wrong I like WoW but I can't play on the net...


----------



## cornelius (Dec 28, 2005)

I think the online options will stay the same...
I hope so.


----------



## Error1312 (Jan 3, 2006)

There is currently a game in development, Hellgate London, by ex-blizzard employees. There goal is to bring the gameplay of DiabloII into a 3D shooter.

For as far as I've seen, I personally think they are doing a good job. The graphics look nice, but not great, which makes me believe that they are indeed focusing on gameplay.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Jan 5, 2006)

Error1312 said:
			
		

> There is currently a game in development, Hellgate London, by ex-blizzard employees. There goal is to bring the gameplay of DiabloII into a 3D shooter.


 
Oh dear God no!


----------



## cornelius (Feb 14, 2006)

any news on diablo III yet? all I can find if rumorrs but the one about " four years in progress" keeps returning tho... then how come there's no footage?


----------



## Marky Lazer (Feb 14, 2006)

As far as I know Blizzard is working on Starcraft: Ghost and Burning Crusade, and not on any new Diablo project.


----------



## cornelius (Mar 11, 2006)

Marky Lazer said:
			
		

> What is Cabhedsep?


 
Cornelius and black hawks enourms diablo socket exchange plan !

we start in Lan, and hand all special items, sockets and runes to one character. then we use the horadric cube to create supersockets ( perfect sockets of every kind) . We then use that character as a source to hand over perfect sockets and rare items to al characters in need. it suffices to simply reuse saves over and over to have an infinite stash of sockets 

if this doesn't make sense at all, well you should be there to see. It's fun and easy


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 14, 2006)

With how many lads are you playing? We did this on a local network with the three of us, and we had three characters to store all the stuff we wanted to use later on. The chars were named: Store, Donkey (both Barbarians, strong lads to carry heavy stuff ) and Girl (an Assassin carrying Jewels and gems... Diamonds are a girl's best friend )


----------



## kyektulu (Mar 21, 2006)

*On the advice of Cornelius I have gotton the game and expansion pack from my brother.

Its great, im addicted already C. 

Thanks, we play it online soon hun. *


----------



## Paradox 99 (Mar 22, 2006)

I got stuck against Tal'Rashar. It found it way too difficult after many failed attempts and gave up. Any suggestions?


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 22, 2006)

Tal'Rasha? You mean beating Duriel at the end of Act 2? In Normal? That's bizarre I beat that with all kind of classes...


----------



## cornelius (Mar 22, 2006)

I killed that thing with my barbarian, I suggest you get as much " half freezeduration" items and "thawing potions" as you can get

to reply Marky: We play with two , sometimes three ( hope Kye can join us soon) . I have a paladin in act I with a horadric cube, to make perfect sockets all the way. We have an Assasin carrying nothing but perfect sockets, and A barbarion with nice items ( good one: sash: cannot freeze, leather gloves defense 22, 40 to life, and loads of other things. I often gamble a lot to get them, what else is your money for? It's a good way to get act II items in act I, Act III items in act II, and so on...)

I'm looking for a way to experiment with runes and jewels, does anyone have a suggestion on how to  have a maximum profit, or is it better to stick to perfect sockets?


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 22, 2006)

I don't play online.


----------



## cornelius (Mar 22, 2006)

against Duriel, I used a merc and an axe with poison damage, try to have a townportal near duriel, when things get too bad just jump through to safety. Also try to have those pink potions at hand, they heal faster then regular healing potions. When you can put three into the horadric cube , you can have a full potion that heals 100%. If you have three of those full potions, you're very near defeating that beast. try venturing the land first ( I tend to kill the radement several times, and venture the arcane magic to gain experience and find items. good items +good stats= defeating duriel the easy way


----------



## kyektulu (Mar 22, 2006)

*Is Diablo free to play online?

If it isnt I wont be able to play.*


----------



## The_Dragon (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes. it is free to play.


----------



## kyektulu (Mar 27, 2006)

*Another question about playing Diablo 2 online.

Is distence a problem?

Me and Cornelius tried to play it the other day and to our frustration it wouldnt let us!

I live in the uk and C in Belgium, too far?*


----------



## kyektulu (Mar 27, 2006)

*Oh, another question I forgot to ask in my previous post.

I have recently gotten a 'companion' given to me after completing a task, but she is annoying me to hell! 
Can I get rid of her someway?*


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 27, 2006)

1. It depends on what server you have created your character. You can only play with other people that are on the same server.

2. You can only het rid of your companion if she dies. However, it isn't too smart, because they are very useful to help you beat the Prime Evils.


----------



## kyektulu (Mar 28, 2006)

Marky Lazer said:
			
		

> 1. It depends on what server you have created your character. You can only play with other people that are on the same server.
> 
> 2. You can only het rid of your companion if she dies. However, it isn't too smart, because they are very useful to help you beat the Prime Evils.



*Thanks for this Marky, me and C will have to have another chat about this then, is my server the pack I use, I use the expansion.
Sorry I have limited knowledge about online gaming.

I dont think I have encountered a prime evil yet, would this be a boss of some kind?
As the ones I have encountered so far have been easy....*


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 28, 2006)

The Prime Evils are Mephisto (end of Act3), Diablo (end of Act4) and Baal (end of Act5).


----------



## cornelius (Mar 28, 2006)

plus in the expansion you can give your companion armor and weapons ( a bow for the ones in the first act, a poleaxe for the second act...) I kept the archer from act I , so far she's levelling at the same rate like me...


----------



## kyektulu (Mar 29, 2006)

cornelius said:
			
		

> plus in the expansion you can give your companion armor and weapons ( a bow for the ones in the first act, a poleaxe for the second act...) I kept the archer from act I , so far she's levelling at the same rate like me...



*I have given my companion a kewel bow too, she isnt as high a level as me yet but getting there, im only one level ahead anyway.
It just annoys me as she gets to the enimies first and is killing them before I get a chance now, stealing my exp!  lol*


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 29, 2006)

She's isn't stealing your experience. If she would kill everything from now on, and you wouldn't kill a single foe anymore, you would still get level ups.


----------



## Error1312 (Apr 8, 2006)

I think if you make a party, experience is shared between all the players in the group.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 8, 2006)

That is correct.


----------



## kyektulu (Apr 10, 2006)

Marky Lazer said:
			
		

> She's isn't stealing your experience. If she would kill everything from now on, and you wouldn't kill a single foe anymore, you would still get level ups.




*Ooo nice one, so she gets exp from me when I kill too.

I like it.*


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 10, 2006)

If, for example, we would play together, and join in a party, and I would do all the killing, you would gain experience as well. Just for being there.


----------



## cornelius (Apr 10, 2006)

Error1312 said:
			
		

> I think if you make a party, experience is shared between all the players in the group.


 
that's the friend , Black hawk from CABHEDSEP
we are saving up green set items now, it's hard to get full sets


----------



## kyektulu (Apr 11, 2006)

*Are green items the best items C?

I think I have some 'greens' in my treasure chest...

*


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 11, 2006)

Green items are so-called set items. You need to collect a bunch of them to complete a set so you get bonuses.

Gold items are unique and the best.
Yellow items are rare.
Blue items are magic items.


----------



## TomServo (Apr 22, 2006)

The best items are runeword items.  I have a grief phase blade and a boneweave fort on my barb and he is awesome!


----------



## The_Dragon (Dec 6, 2006)

I've got about 15 green items... and I'm only at lvl 37 It's with my amazon. I have berserkers helmet, sigons wrap, gothic plate, gruntlers, great helmet, and some others... I think it is 9 or 10 diffrent sorts


----------



## Pointfinder (Dec 9, 2006)

Are the white rings still around (100 res to all)?  I used to play like a maniac - mage allways.


----------



## cornelius (Dec 11, 2006)

i finished the game with a druid lvl 43... started collecting set items ( working with different saves to stash them all)... i should pick up the game again, it's fun


----------



## The_Dragon (Dec 12, 2006)

yea! it is. but unfortually I can't play online...


----------



## The_Dragon (Dec 13, 2006)

I just found one of the best set items in the game, I think. It is "Tal' Rashas adidjucation" or something like that. It gives 2 to sorseress skill level, 30 lightning resist, 22-35 lightning damage, and some other thing that I don't remember. But I nead lvl 67 to use it.


----------



## Riker (Dec 17, 2006)

I play mostly fury druid.  Someone asked about other diablo type games and theres another good game out called dungeon seige.  About the best type of items, it all depends on what you need.  Sometimes a rare (yellow) item is the better choice while runewords or uniques could be the better choice.  It just depends on the mods you need.  Does anyone here play on useast?  We could start up a game sometime.  And if anyone plays online and needs help on a boss or something, I'm willing to help.


----------



## keeron_man_boy (Dec 28, 2006)

this is the best game in the world!!

im not much of a gamer, thugh i played this game for a solid 3 years and could never find a game to meet its standards 


i should search around for my discs though i think im missing a cd key


----------



## dane78 (Jan 4, 2007)

keeron_man_boy said:


> this is the best game in the world!!



Definitely agree with u matey. I rarely play anything other than RTS, but Diablo was awesome...


----------



## Koopa (Jan 7, 2007)

I just want to say that expansion is easy and that the classic version alone is much better.

That said, i was ownage until recently i decided to check my chars and found out they where all expired. I only have lowlvl pala (85) and a mf sorc left.

Now i am waiting for Blizzard to reset the ladder, and then i might play again, cause i found out dupes are back, and that just sucks


----------



## BeefcakeTheMighty (Jan 14, 2007)

I used to play it for hours every day, and was always dueling. When strength gloves, hex charms and white rings came out I quit high level dueling and focused more on my low level duelers(anything lvl 39 and below) because I prided myself on being legit and not using hacks or dupes. My favorite and probably most well known character was my lvl 29 assassin, shes was mean and I once claimed the ear of a high level 70 something sorc. She had lots of gear socketed with damage jewels, overloaded with life and damage charms and something like 30 percent leech. I wish I could remember what I named her. I also had a pretty bad ass lvl 29 conc barb that was a fairly original build, his name was PigDestroyer if anyone is an old school player from the west realm, you might remember him if you were an llder as well. When patch 1.9 or 1.10 came out(whichever one added synergies and killed leech in pvp), most of my low level duelers became obsolete because they were heavily reliant on leech coupled with high damage. The good thing was the patch also killed hacked items so I went back to using my high lvl mage paladin with FOH/Hammers for dueling. These skills didn't do as high damage as people who were spec'd for synergies, but I had 2 attack options instead of just 1 so he did pretty well. A couple months later my computer crapped out and I gave my accounts to a guy I met while playing the game over the years. Last I heard he quit too and my accounts and bad ass gear are now non existant.


----------



## Koopa (Jan 15, 2007)

How can you take PRIDE in an expansion charachter.

It is not possible, expansion is too easy.


----------



## McMurphy (Jan 15, 2007)

I am getting a clan for Diablo II started drawing from all of us on Chronicles and ProGamerForums.

Anyone interested in this idea?


----------



## Azathoth (Jan 16, 2007)

> Anyone interested in this idea?



Yeah, I'm interested - I hate playing online with strangers who speak in s0m3 st4ng3 t0ngu3 1 c4n't qu1t3 und3rst4nd lolz wtf rofl.


----------



## McMurphy (Jan 16, 2007)

*Diablo II Clan*



Azathoth said:


> Yeah, I'm interested - I hate playing online with strangers who speak in s0m3 st4ng3 t0ngu3 1 c4n't qu1t3 und3rst4nd lolz wtf rofl.



Heh,  I know what you mean.  What was worse, however, was the original Diablo days where it seemed every stranger was in god mode and so bored with it that he only found enjoyment in messing up your game.

For everyone who is interested in getting the ball rolling (or is it dice?) for Chronicles/ProGamerForums Diablo II Clan add your character's name (and server name if applicable) to the roster HERE.

Once five people have been added, I can get going on the message board for the clan.


----------



## Azathoth (Jan 16, 2007)

Alright, I've responded to the other thread.


----------



## Koopa (Jan 16, 2007)

Hmmz, is it a classic clan or expansion?


----------



## McMurphy (Jan 17, 2007)

KiwiBird said:


> Hmmz, is it a classic clan or expansion?




Is it possible for the clan to cover both the classic and expansion?

I had planned to have it applicable to both, welcoming expansion players and classic fans alike.


----------



## Koopa (Jan 17, 2007)

Whats the name?, if i like the name i might join, but i play only classic, and am hoping for reset


----------



## McMurphy (Jan 17, 2007)

*Chronicles-ProGamerForums Diablo II Clan name and motto*



KiwiBird said:


> Whats the name?, if i like the name i might join, but i play only classic, and am hoping for reset




Good question. 

The name of the Chronicles-ProGamerForums clan for Diablo II is *Einherjar*.  It is Norse for "Lone-Fighters" and is in reference to the chosen warriors of Oden, who feasts endlessly with them, as they await the final battle at Ragnarok.   In _Gylfaginning_,  they are also referred to fighters of the dead since they were brought back to life by a summon by Odin.  Since Diablo II is an older game in which many of the possible clan members already have had a history on the server, I thought the correlation was apt.

The motto of the *Einherjar Clan* is taken from stanza 41 of _Vafthrudnismal_:

_"All the einherjar in Odins fields
Hack each other each day.
They choose slaughter and ride from the field
Later sit reconciled together."_

[All information in regards to Norse mythology was taken from Norse Mythology:  A Guide to the Gods, Heroes, Rituals, and Beliefs by John Lindow.]


----------



## Koopa (Jan 17, 2007)

that do-able for an accountname, but a bit difficult for char names no?

Or does it have to be a name of one of the warriors?
Also it might be useful if you where to say a channelname.
Like op D2c-cs or op Hc-1 but then for the clan only


----------



## McMurphy (Jan 18, 2007)

KiwiBird said:


> that do-able for an accountname, but a bit difficult for char names no?
> 
> Or does it have to be a name of one of the warriors?
> Also it might be useful if you where to say a channelname.
> Like op D2c-cs or op Hc-1 but then for the clan only



A person's character name can be whatever they wish:  I am not going to get anal about a Norse trend in the character names; thus, I just hope to get enough people with new and pre-existing accounts interested so this can get off its feet.

If interested, however, the singular version of Einherjar is *einheri.
*In _Lokasenna_, Loki refers to Thor as an einheri warrior, but I don't think the identities of the Einherjar were ever cited other than Thor or possibly Hakon the Good (same text source, pg. 104-105).


----------



## McMurphy (Jan 19, 2007)

*Diablo II Guild Message Board Now Open*

The message board for the Chronicles/ProGamerForums Diablo II Guild entited "The Einherjar Guild" is up and operational and viewable HERE.

Use the "Diablo II Members Unite!" thread located on that board to put down your player information if you are interested in joining the clan.  

The *Introduction* and *Rules* to the Guild are also posted there, and you will be pleased to note that, unlike many guilds, The Einherjar Guild will stage a rotation system (i.e.:  elections) for the Guild's captian (referred to in guild as "The Godar") so not the same person is manning the active playing at all times.  The first election, for sake of taking small steps, will be held at the end of February.  The Godar until that then will be appointed.


----------



## The_Dragon (Jan 19, 2007)

when I can play on the net again, maby I will join. But I will start at lvl 1 though... but I have played diablo 2 for a while now, and I completed act 2, 3 and half of act 4 in just one day. on singel-player that is. but it can be because I found a lot of green itens. now I have more than 20 diffrent set item, and "Sigons Completed Steel", and some other extremly good "gold-named" items.


----------



## Koopa (Jan 19, 2007)

yes well, most green and gold items are garbage though, in classic at least


----------



## McMurphy (Jan 19, 2007)

The_Dragon said:


> when I can play on the net again, maby I will join. But I will start at lvl 1 though... but I have played diablo 2 for a while now, and I completed act 2, 3 and half of act 4 in just one day. on singel-player that is. but it can be because I found a lot of green itens. now I have more than 20 diffrent set item, and "Sigons Completed Steel", and some other extremly good "gold-named" items.



No worries.  I will be starting at level 1, also.


----------



## dane78 (Jan 19, 2007)

Diablo is one of my all time favs... Sadly, haven't yet had the chance to play Diablo II


----------



## McMurphy (Jan 19, 2007)

dane78 said:


> Diablo is one of my all time favs... Sadly, haven't yet had the chance to play Diablo II




I think I can relate to that.  A LARGE chunk of my Diablo experience is attributed to the original version back in 2000-2001.  It is a shame that the first one got so hacked up by, well, hackers.


----------



## Koopa (Jan 19, 2007)

Second was the same for a while, dupes all around, with new cersion it changed, but as of late there where dupes again.

LoD duped items transformed to classic or so...


----------



## McMurphy (Jan 20, 2007)

Information as to where the Guild members meet in game has been posted in the Guild message board.  Anyone that has and will submit their character information for guild enrollment will be pmed the password for the guild games.


----------



## BeefcakeTheMighty (Jan 20, 2007)

KiwiBird said:


> How can you take PRIDE in an expansion charachter.
> 
> It is not possible, expansion is too easy.


 
Are you a pvp player or dueler? Last time I played non expansion, duels were dominated by bowazons, charge pallys(aka old school liberators) and sorcs and that was pretty much all that was viable. Not to mention the same duped hammer was in every paladin's hand and the same duped bow in every zon's as well. The actual game it's self lost all appeal to me years ago, and pvp is all that mattered. In the expansion, a variety of builds are viable for dueling, a variety of gear is useable and thats what appealed to me. Plus assassins are easily the 2nd coolest class and you don't get that in d2 classic.


----------



## Koopa (Jan 20, 2007)

bowazons kinda suck atm with the new patch. Necs have become pretty good in pvp, pvm has become pala hammerdin in cs for most, though it can still be done with sorc + java ama and perhaps bo barb. The new patch has balanced pvp a bit more out, though the pvm is a bit screwed up, hammerdins are now overpowerd in pvm, and bowazon has become too weak.

ladder chars for most have no dupes, well until shortly that is, till the LoD transfer thingie happened (is there anything LoD doesnt make bad)


----------



## Koopa (Jan 20, 2007)

i was both pvm and duel, till i grew a bit tired and all my accounts got expired. Now all i have left is sorc and pala with reasonable to good items (okay so mostly good items), but a bit lowlvl (86)


----------

